# Never learnt



## bibaforever

How do you say "never learnt" in Russian ?

For example: 

I've never learnt English at school.

Does "Я никогда не училась английский язык" make any sense ?


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian *I never learned XXX in school* does not sound right. I'd separate the two and say either *я никогда не изучала английский язык *or *я не изучала английский язык в школе*. A bit more colloquial is *я не училась английскому языку*. All examples above are feminine. Watch the cases.


----------



## Imaginary

Rusita Preciosa, maybe there was a possibility to study English courses in her school. In this case it's possible to say 'Я никогда не изучала английский язык в школе'.


----------



## Maroseika

I agree with Rusita, in Russian this English calque is senseless, although being more and more spread in our language nowadays. If one means he never attended Russian lesson in the school, it would be никогда не ходил на английский в школе. But "never learnt" in Russian means just не изучал.


----------



## Imaginary

So, in general, you can say 'Я не изучала английский язык в школе' without 'никогда'. 
In other case, if your friends studied supplementary English courses in your school and stopped studying, they can say 'Мы когда-то изучали английский в школе'. If you didn't study supplementary English courses, you can say 'Я никогда не изучала (= не пыталась изучать) английский язык в школе' or 'Я не изучала английский язык в школе'.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, why _английский язык _and not _английскoгo языкa_*. 



*


----------



## Imaginary

LilianaB said:


> Hi, why _английский язык _and not _английскoгo языкa_*. *


Hello, LilianaB. 'Не изучал английского языка' is widely used in colloquial language. 
In this situation you should use the Nominative Case. The Nominative Case answers the question 'who?' or 'what?'. _Я изучаю (что?) английский язык._
The Genitive Case is used to show that something belongs to something or somebody. _'A tale of a dog' = 'Хвост собаки_'


----------



## LilianaB

Most of the people I know would use the Genitive in negation here. I am not saying the Nominative is wrong, but do you really believe the Nominative is better here. I was taught that the Nominative use was more colloquial. It is really the Accusative here, isn't it. I was taught the Accusative in negation was more colloquial. Sorry, you wrote Nominative, I repeated. Thank you Imaginary.


----------



## Imaginary

Yes, it's the Accusative Case here, my mistake. 
As a native speaker, I'll say '_не изучал ... язык_'. For example, '_я никогда не изучал астрономи*ю*_'. It would be very strange to hear '_я никогда не изучал астрономи*и*_', wouldn't it?


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, _астрономи*ю, *_I agree, but the other one sounds good to me in the Genitive. Do you think it may also depend on the phonetic aspect of the language, whether the Accusative or the Genitive is used.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Imaginary said:


> Rusita Preciosa, maybe there was a possibility to study English courses in her school. In this case it's possible to say 'Я никогда не изучала английский язык в школе'.



That was not my point. I think it sounds a bit awkward to have никогда and в школе in the same sentence. Not incorrect, just a bit awkward.


----------



## Sobakus

rusita preciosa said:


> That was not my point. I think it sounds a bit awkward to have никогда and в школе in the same sentence. Not incorrect, just a bit awkward.



That's probably because _в школе_ is a time reference as well.


----------



## Imaginary

LilianaB said:


> Yes, _астрономи*ю, *_I  agree, but the other one sounds good to me in the Genitive. Do you think  it may also depend on the phonetic aspect of the language, whether the  Accusative or the Genitive is used.


'_Никогда не изучал какую-либо науку/язык_' - this statement is grammatically correct in Russian. 
Let's leave 'не' out: '_Изучал язык_'. You wouldn't say '_Изучал язык*а*_', would you?
'_Не изучал язык_' and '_Не изучал науку_' are very similar examples. It is not logically to use '_Не изучал наук*у*_' and '_Не изучал язык*а*_' at the same time in your speech, is it? 
In my opinion, the expression '_Не изучал язык*а*_' is not grammatically correct, although it is widely used in the colloquial language.


----------



## Ptak

Imaginary said:


> In my opinion, the expression '_Не изучал язык*а*_' is not grammatically correct, although it is widely used in the colloquial language.


I don't understand why you keep stressing that "не изучал [английск*ого*] язык*а*" is widely used in colloquial language. I don't think it is, and I'd say that this form would sound quite old-fashioned.


----------



## Maroseika

Не изучал английского языка can be interpreted in two ways:
- as animating of unanimate noun like in положил шарá  (in billiard);
- as partitive like in нарезать сыра vs нарезать сыр or like in colloquial (outdated?) мы университетов не кончали.

Of course none of these ways is applicable in our case. We can say Языков/языка я не знаю, because it is possible to know a language partially. But it is impossible to *learn a language partially* - one either learns it or not, no matter how much he has learnt in the end.
Therefore не изучал английского языка is just wrong. Mistake can be motivated by the Gen. of negation, but this is not it.


----------



## bibaforever

Thank you all


----------



## bibaforever

Maroseika said:


> Не изучал английского языка can be interpreted in two ways:
> - as animating of unanimate noun like in положил шарá  (in billiard);
> - as partitive like in нарезать сыра vs нарезать сыр or like in colloquial (outdated?) мы университетов не кончали.
> 
> Of course none of these ways is applicable in our case. We can say Языков/языка я не знаю, because it is possible to know a language partially. But it is impossible to *learn a language partially* - one either learns it or not, no matter how much he has learnt in the end.
> Therefore не изучал английского языка is just wrong. Mistake can be motivated by the Gen. of negation, but this is not it.


I've heard people say "Сколько у тебя сыру / сахару", "сыру" i "сахару" are listed as "Partitive Case"


----------



## Maroseika

bibaforever said:


> I've heard people say "Сколько у тебя сыру / сахару", "сыру" i "сахару" are listed as "Partitive Case"


That's right. But in such context forms on -а/-я also can be used in the same sense. Forms on -у/-ю in mant cases sound old-fashioned.


----------



## Imaginary

Ptak said:


> I don't understand why you keep stressing that "не изучал [английск*ого*] язык*а*" is widely used in colloquial language. I don't think it is, and I'd say that this form would sound quite old-fashioned.


I've heard the expression 'не изучал английского языка' many times. That's why I suppose it is widely used in the colloquial language. Surely, it's a wrong expression.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you everyone, yet most of the people I asked would use _Не изучал язык*а. *_They are native speakers, quiteeducated but at least in their  middle thirties_*. *_I asked one teenager and he said _язык. _All of them agreed that язык is also correct, but informal. They have not lived in Russia, or one person was from the Ukraine, for at least 15 years. Genitive versus Accusative in negation in Russian has always fascinated me.


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> Genitive versus Accusative in negation in Russian has always fascinated me.


The issue has nothing to do with that, although could influence and cause this mistake.


----------



## Imaginary

LilianaB, I've lived in Russia. I've just expressed my opinion. Also I've asked other native speakers and they said that the only one variant is correct: '_никогда не изучал английский язык_'. It would have been better if you'd asked people who have lived in Russia.


----------



## LilianaB

It does, Maroseika: it definitely does, unless you mean the title of the thread. However, this distinction could cause an unidiomatic use of the phrase. The poster wanted a negative sentence, right. So in Russian, negation is not such an obvious thing, as in other Slavic language. There is always the issue of the Accusative versus the Genitive. I found this very interesting paper related to that problem http://people.umass.edu/partee/docs/SLS06_handout.pdf, also  some sources are saying that the genitive in negation is a sign of so called high speech more popular in the fifties. I have no way on knowing that, but I think my father spoke like that, this is why I find it correct.


----------



## Imaginary

LilianaB, that is a really interesting paper. 
If you say 'язык/язык*а*', nobody will consider it incorrect. In my opinion, it's a _grammatically_ wrong expression, but in the _spoken_ language it is acceptable. 
It's a very delicate question to argue about.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I know it is a very complex problem in fact, that many grammarians have been trying to investigate for years. I think it is only like that in Russian. Other Slavic languages have simpler rules.


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> Не изучал английского языка can be interpreted in two ways:
> - as animating of unanimate noun like in положил шарá  (in billiard);
> - as partitive like in нарезать сыра vs нарезать сыр or like in colloquial (outdated?) мы университетов не кончали.
> 
> Of course none of these ways is applicable in our case. We can say Языков/языка я не знаю, because it is possible to know a language partially. But it is impossible to *learn a language partially* - one either learns it or not, no matter how much he has learnt in the end.
> Therefore не изучал английского языка is just wrong. Mistake can be motivated by the Gen. of negation, but this is not it.



-Мне твой телефон Слава дал.
-Не знаю никакого Славы.

You obviously can't know only a part of Слава as well, and nevertheless negation often triggers the Genetive in Russian. Whether it has anything to do with the Partitive case is an open question, but you definitely shouldn't apply such logic in this case.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree with you Sobacus. I think the Genitive in negation at a certain stage of development got a life of its own and does not have that much, or perhaps anything to do with the partitive. This is not just in Russian.


----------



## covar

Формально правильно использование винительного падежа, как в следующем примере:
"Ты ещё не видел настоящую жизнь!"

Но, использование родительного падежа придаёт эмоциональность, возвышенность:
"Ты ещё не видел настоящей жизни!"


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> -Мне твой телефон Слава дал.
> -Не знаю никакого Славы.
> 
> You obviously can't know only a part of Слава as well, and nevertheless negation often triggers the Genetive in Russian. Whether it has anything to do with the Partitive case is an open question, but you definitely shouldn't apply such logic in this case.



Why I can't? I can know him more or less. The second variant is exactly about that: I don't know him completely, at all. That is why, I think, it is used in Partitive. 

Cf.:
- Это Катя-то дура? Да ты еще Маши не видал.


----------



## covar

What about this idiom?

"Он ещё пороха не нюхал!" - This phrase is very expressive.

Compare this with the phrase:

"Он ещё порох не нюхал!" - This phrase is very inexpressive. Just a statement of a fact.


----------



## Imaginary

"Он ещё пороха не нюхал!" is a more colloquial and informal expression.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> What about this idiom?
> 
> "Он ещё пороха не нюхал!" - This phrase is very expressive.
> 
> Compare this with the phrase:
> 
> "Он ещё порох не нюхал!" - This phrase is very inexpressive. Just a statement of a fact.



Здесь обычное различие между общим и частным и никакой возвышенности. "Не нюхал пороха" - подчеркивается, что совсем не нюхал, ни чуть-чуть, а "не нюхал порох" - нейтральное высказывание. Поэтому в идиоме используется первый вариант.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Здесь обычное различие между общим и частным и никакой возвышенности. "Не нюхал пороха" - подчеркивается, что совсем не нюхал, ни чуть-чуть, а "не нюхал порох" - нейтральное высказывание. Поэтому в идиоме используется первый вариант.


Maroseika, "Он ещё пороха не нюхал!" может иметь то же значение, что и "Он ещё порох не нюхал!", только это вариант разговорной речи. Также возможен более старый вариант: "Он еще пороху не нюхал!". 
Опять же, "Он ещё порох не нюхал!" выглядит грамматически верным.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Maroseika, "Он ещё пороха не нюхал!" может иметь то же значение, что и "Он ещё порох не нюхал!", только это вариант разговорной речи.


Не в большей мере, чем "нарезать сыр" и "нарезать сыра". 



> Также возможен более старый вариант: "Он еще пороху не нюхал!".


Это тот же партитив.



> Опять же, "Он ещё порох не нюхал!" выглядит грамматически верным.


Что правильнее: "сел на стул" или "встал со стула"?


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Не в большей мере, чем "нарезать сыр" и "нарезать сыра".


И здесь "нарезать сыра" предпочтительнее в разговорной речи, чем в письменной.


Maroseika said:


> Что правильнее: "сел на стул" или "встал со стула"?


Неправильный пример.
Оба выражения имеют единственно-правильный вариант "сел не стул" и "встал со стула". 


Maroseika said:


> Это тот же партитив.


Конечно, я же написал, что это еще один вариант.


----------



## LilianaB

What about _нарезать сырy. _I think this is also a possibility, a more archaic form. Which cases would you use in negation here?


----------



## Imaginary

LilianaB said:


> What about _нарезать сырy. _I think this is also a possibility, a more archaic form. Which cases would you use in negation here?


'Нарезать сыру' is the partitive case. The genitive case can be replaced by the partitive case, which is more colloquial.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> И здесь "нарезать сыра" предпочтительнее в разговорной речи, чем в письменной.


Этот вариант предпочтительней тогда, когда вы хотите нарезать именно сыра (сыру), а не сыр. 



> Неправильный пример.
> Оба выражения имеют единственно-правильный вариант "сел не стул" и "встал со стула".


Я как бы намекаю, что стул здесь просто в разных падежах.



> Конечно, я же написал, что это еще один вариант.


Сейчас часто смешивают пратитив и родительный. Тем не менее, партитив во многих случаях имеет вполне определенное значение.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Этот вариант предпочтительней тогда, когда вы хотите нарезать именно сыра (сыру), а не сыр.


А в чем разница?


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> А в чем разница?



Нарезать сыр - весь или этот, нарезать сыра - немного или некоторое количество. Это обычная разница между первым и вторым родительным.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Нарезать сыр - весь или этот, нарезать сыра - немного или некоторое количество. Это обычная разница между первым и вторым родительным.


Это разница присутствует только в разговорной речи. Если нарезано некоторое количество сыра, все равно нарезан сыр. 'Нарезать сыр' - общее понятие, которое может подразумевать как некоторое количество нарезанного сыра, так и весь кусок.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Это разница присутствует только в разговорной речи.


Нет.


----------



## Jekyll Grim Payne

First of all about English phrase "have never done something". You can say "я никогда этого не делал" (which is a literal translation) if you want to stress that not only you haven't done something, you're also not willing/ready to do it now. Like "I've never driven a car before (I'm not ready to do it now)". In this case in Russian you can use _никогда_ ("Я никогда не водил машину"). But in other cases when you just want to say that you haven't done something ever, you don't need to use _никогда_. Because _never_ is not grammatically required in this sentence in Russian. So your example would be "я не изучал английский язык". Nevertheless you can replace _never_ with an adjective of degree, like _совсем_, _совершенно_. That would sound OK and would be typical for Russian.

Now as for the cases. You could say "не изучал английск*ого* язык*а*", using Genitive Case but it sounds very archaic. Some people may say so, but really sounds awkward and it is certainly NOT widespread. Its much much more common to use Accusative in this sentences: "не изучал английск*ий* (язык)", "не пил вин*о*". Gentive is a more classical way of saying it ("не пил вин*а*"), but it's not commonly used. In some cases, however, Accusative is still the only variant: "I haven't done anything wrong" -- "Я не сделал ничего *плохого*". You cannot say "я не сделал ничего плохо*е*".

Also let me stress that NEITHER of these uses is colloquial. Genitive is archaic, Accusative is more or less modern, but both are correct, and Accusative has pretty much replaces Genitive is these cases.

As for questions, like "Сколько у тебя сахар*у*?", it has actually already transferred from being archaic to being incorrect. It's still acceptable to say so, but it sounds even more awkward. Of course, young people never speak this way.

Also, don't mix these cases with the cases of mixed spelling. Like "нарезать сыр*у*" is incorrect, because it's not Genitive, this is actually how Dative is spelled. "Нарезать сыр*а*" is acceptable as archaic Genitive, but Accusative "нарезать сыр" is nowadays better.


----------



## LilianaB

I am sorry, Jekyll. But I think you have accidentally mixed up the cases. In some of your sentences you probably meant the Genitive, and in other sentences the Accusative. Please check it carefully.  There are at least two mistakes or typos.

Я не сделал ничего *плохого* -- this is Genitive, not the Accusative*. 

не пил вина* is Genitive too*.   






*


----------



## Maroseika

Jekyll Grim Payne said:


> like "нарезать сыр*у*" is incorrect, because it's not Genitive, this is actually how Dative is spelled.


  § 1179
Большая группа слов мужского рода I скл. наряду с формами с флексией -|а| имеет формы род. п. ед. ч. с флексией -|у| (орфогр. -у и -ю). *Эти формы употребляются при обозначении целого, из которого выделяется некоторая часть* (количество): достать (купить, принести) чаю, сахару, винограду; тарелка бульону, чашка чаю; мало (много) дыму, снегу, а также в некоторых отрицательных конструкциях, например нет снегу (в специальной литературе такой род. п. называется "родительным партитивным"). Формы род. п. на -у и -ю в подавляющем большинстве случаев выступают как вариантные наряду с формами с флексией -а и -я, которые могут иметь то же количественное значение.


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> Why I can't? I can know him more or less. The second variant is exactly about that: I don't know him completely, at all. That is why, I think, it is used in Partitive.
> 
> Cf.:
> - Это Катя-то дура? Да ты еще Маши не видал.



_Completely_ and _at all_ would have to be Accusative, while Partitive denotes a part and not the whole. Try to forget about this Partitive meaning and you will realise that the difference is emotive rather than quantitative. You can also read how it behaves in other Slavic languages, for example in Slovene.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Нет.


Неужто Вы бы использовали "нарезать сыра" (или подобные фразы в родительном падеже) в деловой письменной речи? 
Предположим, Вы нарезали кому-то "сыра". Вы произвели действие - нарезали сыр. Разница только в эмоциональном выражении. В деловой лексике родительный падеж менее предпочтителен.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Неужто Вы бы использовали "нарезать сыра" (или подобные фразы в родительном падеже) в деловой письменной речи?


Разумеется. Вот отрывок из реального делового телефонного разговора:

- Что вам надо?
- Шоколада.
...
- А много ли прислать?
- Да пудов этак пять. Или шесть...

А потом позвонил
Крокодил
И со слезами просил:
- Мой милый, хороший,
Пришли мне калоши,
И мне, и жене, и Тотоше. 




> Предположим, Вы нарезали кому-то "сыра". Вы произвели действие - нарезали сыр. Разница только в эмоциональном выражении. В деловой лексике родительный падеж менее предпочтителен.


Дались вам эти эмоции. "Дай воду" - эту, определенную (стакан, бутылку). "Дай воды" - дай попить сколько-нибудь. Не думаю, что найдется носитель языка, способный перепутать в этих случаях первый и второй родительный.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Разумеется. Вот отрывок из реального делового телефонного разговора


Это же литературный диалог в шутливой/рифмующейся форме! И передается устная речь. 
В деловой письменной речи это выглядело бы так:
-Что Вам нужно (надо)?
-Мне нужен шоколад.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Это же литературный диалог в шутливой/рифмующейся форме! И передается устная речь.
> В деловой письменной речи это выглядело бы так:
> -Что Вам нужно (надо)?
> -Мне нужен шоколад.



Это не шутки, там все было очень серьезно.  Разумеется, в деловой речи неопределенность и приблизительность не свойственны, хотя и там можно вообразить должный контекст:

Из-за срыва поставки прорабу пришлось срочно послать рабочего на строительный рынок купить гаек и болтов для сборки лесов на объекте.
Но:
Просим срочно выслать гайки и болты согласно прилагаемой спецификации. 

Впрочем, литературный язык не делится на деловой и разговорный, есть и другие жанры.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Из-за срыва поставки прорабу пришлось срочно послать рабочего на строительный рынок купить гаек и болтов для сборки лесов на объекте.


Опять же, я бы предпочел Винительный падеж: 
Из-за срыва поставки прорабу пришлось срочно послать рабочего на  строительный рынок купить гай*ки* и болт*ы* для сборки лесов на объекте.

Просмотрев тему, я понял, что большинство русскоговорящих предпочтут Винительный падеж Родительному.
Также я задал наш спорный вопрос на сайте лингвистов. Можете ознакомиться с ответами. 
Можно сделать окончательный вывод, что оба варианта равновозможны, только вариант "не изучал язык" имеет большую популярность среди современных русскоговорящих людей.


----------



## Ben Jamin

rusita preciosa said:


> In Russian *I never learned XXX in school* does not sound right. I'd separate the two and say either *я никогда не изучала английский язык *or *я не изучала английский язык в школе*. A bit more colloquial is *я не училась английскому языку*. All examples above are feminine. Watch the cases.


I have read the whole thread and I see that the discussion has been concentrated around the different forms of the expression "to learn / not to learn a language" with the stress on the use of declination cases. But no one has considered the verbal aspect: every post has been written with the assumption that the meaning of the original sentence is imperfective. But why exclude the possibility that the meaning is perfective: "I learned Russian at school but I still don't know the language". This situation is not uncommon, I have met many people that had such a bad motivation or a bad teacher, or both, that they still can't even say a simple expression in the language, like добрый день, despite attending lessons of the language in many years.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Опять же, я бы предпочел Винительный падеж:
> Из-за срыва поставки прорабу пришлось срочно послать рабочего на  строительный рынок купить гай*ки* и болт*ы* для сборки лесов на объекте.


Это вопрос не предпочтения, а вкладываемого смысла и готовности примитивизировать язык. Согласен, деловой язык слишком суконен и боится приблизительности. А нормальный язык - нет. Если в письме просят прислать деньги, очевидно, что адресат знает, о какой сумме идет речь. А если денег, то понятно, что "сколько не жаль".


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> But why exclude the possibility that the meaning is perfective: "I learned Russian at school but I still don't know the language".


...но так никогда и не выучил? Are you sure orginal English phrase can be interpreted like that in some context?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Yes, why not. Nothing in the grammar of the sentence precludes that meaning. It's a typical problem in translating from English to Slavic languages that the aspect in English is not clear.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Это вопрос не предпочтения, а вкладываемого смысла и готовности примитивизировать язык. Согласен, деловой язык слишком суконен и боится приблизительности. А нормальный язык - нет. Если в письме просят прислать деньги, очевидно, что адресат знает, о какой сумме идет речь. А если денег, то понятно, что "сколько не жаль".


Возможны оба варианта, и даже в Вашем предложении оба варианта несут тот же смысл. Если Вы прошли по ссылке, Вы увидели, что Родительный или Винительный падеж - вопрос предпочтения.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

This can of worms is turning into a really interesting discussion for us mere learners of Russian, despite veering off onto several different tangents, e.g. the meaning of "never", genitive or accusative after the negative (it's fascinating to read native Russians discussing this among themselves), the aspect of "learnt" in English, and so on, and I must praise you Russian natives for your very perceptive insights into English.  I think I'm the only native English speaker so far on this thread, so, for what it's worth, I'd like to offer the following observations, in the hope that they may be helpful.

(1) The OP's original sentence *I've never learnt English at school* is correct if (s)he is _still at school_. Since "at school" is a defined time period, as Sobakus said in #12, if the person speaking is no longer at school, you can't use the present perfect.
I've never learnt English at school (this means _I'm still at school_) . I didn't (learn)/study English at school .  I've never (learnt)/studied English .
I've never been to Perm last year . I didn't go to Perm last year .  I've never been to Perm . 

(2) *Never* doesn't necessarily always mean _никогда_ in the sense of _not ever_. As the WR Dictionary (meaning 2) and OALD note (meaning 2) note, it is also used simply to emphasise the negative in the sense of _not at all_, but this tends to be British English usage.
I never broke your vase! =  It (definitely) wasn't me who broke your vase, I absolutely deny it.
However, non-native speakers rarely use it in this way, and I suspect the OP does, indeed, mean _not ever_.

(3) *Learn* English: as Maroseika notes in #15, there is a slight problem, because you can learn to play the guitar (there is a specific basic technique), learn to play poker (there are specific rules), or even learn not to criticise your boss, or learn not to contradict your wife (deduce from painful experience ), but I don't think it's really possible to say you have finished learning a language, and your knowledge is now complete. So you can certainly say "I'm learning English", but to use a tense (especially perfect tense) which suggests that the learning process is complete (выучить), grates on the ear(s).  

But you obviously _can_ say "I learned English at school, then as an au pair, then I spent three years working in London," etc.  Here, you're just describing different periods in the past in which the _process_ of learning took place, but you are not suggesting that the process is in any way complete. And when you go to university, you go to *study* - not *learn - *Russian, maths, physics, etc. 

So unless the speaker in the OP's original phrase is still at school, the phrase would be better rendered as _I never studied English at school_, or _I've never studied English, not even at school_.      

(4) The question of the genitive or accusative after the negative is really interesting. I obviously don't claim to know better than Russian native speakers, and I bow to your superior knowledge, but it would never occur to me to use the genitive here, it would have to be the accusative.  I feel it in the sense that the English language is defined (with the definite article) - there is only one (let's not argue about it ) English language, it exists, we know what it is.
я не видел Машу - I didn't see Masha (I accept or now know that Masha was there, but I just didn't see her).
я не видел Маши - I didn't see any Masha (as far as I know, there was no-one called Masha there)

I'm sure this thread will run and run ....


----------



## LilianaB

I think perfective aspect would really sound strange. I think people just don't speak like that, what they want to say "I don't know the language", although this might be grammatically possible.

To: Enquiring Mind: I think we can say: I have never learned English at school. I learned it from books at home, even if the person is no longer in school, when we want to stress the effect, rather than the time period.

As to the Genitive in negation. Genitive is often used in negation, especially in informal speech. It is absolutely correct in many contexts. In some other Slavic languages only the Genitive is allowed in negation in fact, and the Accusative is wrong, in Polish for example. Russian has a very complex and complictad usage of the Genitive in negation. People use it intuitively more than anything else, my guess is.


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> Yes, why not. Nothing in the grammar of the sentence precludes that meaning. It's a typical problem in translating from English to Slavic languages that the aspect in English is not clear.


Well, if so, it can be translated in Russian like you suggested, of course.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Возможны оба варианта, и даже в Вашем предложении оба варианта несут тот же смысл.


Для меня смысл в них разный.



> Если Вы прошли по ссылке, Вы увидели, что Родительный или Винительный падеж - вопрос предпочтения.


Честно говоря, неизвестно чье мнение по вашей ссылке не слишком убедительно. Думаю, на этом мы уже можем остановиться, поскольку свои аргументы исчерпали.


----------



## Maroseika

Enquiring Mind said:


> I feel it in the sense that the English language is defined (with the definite article) - there is only one (let's not argue about it ) English language, it exists, we know what it is.
> я не видел Машу - I didn't see Masha (I accept or now know that Masha was there, but I just didn't see her).
> я не видел Маши - I didn't see any Masha (as far as I know, there was no-one called Masha there)


I also feel it like that - Gen. as analog of "a" and Acc. as analog of "the" concept (нарезать сыр - this cheese, нарезать сыра/сыру - some cheese).


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Для меня смысл в них разный.


Неужто "купить гаек и болтов" и "купить гайки и болты" чем-то отличаются? Интересно, в чем, по-Вашему?


Maroseika said:


> Честно говоря, неизвестно чье мнение по вашей ссылке не слишком  убедительно. Думаю, на этом мы уже можем остановиться, поскольку свои  аргументы исчерпали.


Мнение там не одно, их много. Не думаю, что большинство людей неправы. Да, можем остановиться, но ясно одно: оба варианта возможны; один из них чаще употребляется.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Неужто "купить гаек и болтов" и "купить гайки и болты" чем-то отличаются? Интересно, в чем, по-Вашему?


Первое - неопределенное количество, второе - конкретное. Как отметил Любознательный Ум, это то же, что some bolts and nuts vs the bolts and nuts.
Если вы не чувствуете разницу между "нарезать сыру" и "нарезать сыр", мы, наверное, говорим немного на разных языках. Но по мне, если в языке имеется ресурс, грех им не пользоваться.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

LilianaB said:


> I think we can say: I have never learned English at school. I learned it from books at home, even if the person is no longer in school, when we want to stress the effect, rather than the time period.


Yes, that's a good point, you are right Liliana. And here, by using the present perfect tense (which presupposes a relevance to the time of speaking), the speaker is acknowledging that (s)he is still learning at the time of speaking, the learning process is not complete.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Если вы не чувствуете разницу между "нарезать сыру" и "нарезать сыр", мы, наверное, говорим немного на разных языках.


Видимо, на разных. Я могу сказать "нарежь-ка мне сыру", но я *никогда* не написал бы эту фразу в такой форме.


----------



## Sobakus

Imaginary said:


> Видимо, на разных. Я могу сказать "нарежь-ка мне сыру", но я *никогда* не написал бы эту фразу в такой форме.



Если бы разницы между двумя падежами не было, один из них просто исчез бы из языка. Вообще говоря, довольно абсурдно заявлять, что целый отдельный падеж в языке является просто вариантом другого и не отличается по смыслу.


----------



## Imaginary

Sobakus said:


> Если бы разницы между двумя падежами не было, один из них просто исчез бы из языка. Вообще говоря, довольно абсурдно заявлять, что целый отдельный падеж в языке является просто вариантом другого и не отличается по смыслу.


Никто не говорил, что эти два падежа не отличаются по смыслу в любом контексте. Лишь в некоторых случаях нет разницы. Главный пример этой темы: "никогда не изучал язык/язык*а*". Абсолютно никакой разницы нет. 

*§201.**3.* Факультативное употребление родительного и винительного падежа при переходном глаголе с отрицанием связано со стилистическим различием: конструкции с родительным падежом характерны для книжной речи, конструкции с винительным падежом – для речи разговорной. 
_Розенталь Д.Э. Справочник.

_Второй родительный падеж "нарежь сыру" редко употребляется в наше время. Основной спор о первом родительном и винительном падежах.

Дальнейший спор ни к чему не приведет. Maroseika упорно настаивает, что родительный падеж просто необходим в некоторых случаях, и приводит примеры. 
Если рассматривать пример с сыром, то, если говоришь продавцу "нарежьте мне сыр", то понятно, что просишь взвесить кусок и полностью его нарезать. А если говоришь кому-то домашнему "нарежь-ка мне сыр", то понятно, что просишь нарезать некоторое количество сыра, необязательно весь (согласен, что данный вариант звучит необычно по сравнению с "нарезать сыра").

Многие русскоговорящие считают, что два варианта равновозможны, различие в эмоциональной/стилистической  окраске.


----------



## Sobakus

Imaginary said:


> Никто не говорил, что эти два падежа не отличаются по смыслу в любом контексте. Лишь в некоторых случаях нет разницы. Главный пример этой темы: "никогда не изучал язык/язык*а*". Абсолютно никакой разницы нет.
> 
> *§201.**3.* Факультативное употребление родительного и винительного падежа при переходном глаголе с отрицанием связано со стилистическим различием: конструкции с родительным падежом характерны для книжной речи, конструкции с винительным падежом – для речи разговорной.
> _Розенталь Д.Э. Справочник.
> 
> _Второй родительный падеж "нарежь сыру" редко употребляется в наше время. Основной спор о первом родительном и винительном падежах.



Да, вот это каша у нас тут заварилась. В данном случае я с вами полностью согласен, потому как это вовсе не частичный падеж, а простой родительный, вызванный отрицанием. Однако _нарезать сыру/сыра_ - вот это уже частичный падеж или родительный в значении частичного. Вы же заявляете, что и в этом случае отличий от винительного нету, или же "они есть только в разговорной речи", что вообще кажется мне бессмыслицей.



Imaginary said:


> если говоришь кому-то домашнему "нарежь-ка мне сыр", то понятно, что просишь нарезать некоторое количество сыра, необязательно весь


Ну здрасьте приехали. В моём понимании это может значить лишь просьбу нарезать весь сыр, и по этой причине просьбу исключительно продавцу в магазине. В этой фразе нет ничего, что нейтрализовывало бы значение частичности, поэтому понять это никак иначе я не вижу возможным.


----------



## Imaginary

sobakus said:


> в моём понимании это может значить лишь просьбу нарезать весь сыр, и по этой причине просьбу исключительно продавцу в магазине. в этой фразе нет ничего, что нейтрализовывало бы значение частичности, поэтому понять это никак иначе я не вижу возможным.


Давайте представим такую необычную ситуацию:
На столе лежат несколькo кусков хлеба, сливочное масло и большой кусок сыра. Была высказана просьба: "нарежь-ка мне сыр для бутербродов". 
Разве не ясно, что нужно нарезать не весь сыр, а только часть? 
Я сказал про отличия в разговорной речи, потому что для меня очень странной выглядела бы фраза и ей подобные "нарезать сыру/сыра" в письменной речи. Куда лучше - "нарезать сыр".


----------



## covar

Imaginary said:


> Давайте представим такую необычную ситуацию:
> На столе лежат несколькo кусков хлеба, сливочное масло и большой кусок сыра. Была высказана просьба: "нарежь-ка мне сыр для бутербродов".
> Разве не ясно, что нужно нарезать не весь сыр, а только часть?


Нет, не ясно. Как раз подразумевается нарезать ВЕСЬ сыр.
"нарежь сыр для бутербродов" ~  "нарежь (весь) сыр для бутербродов"
"нарежь сыра для бутербродов" ~  "нарежь (какое-то количество) сыра для бутербродов" (какое-то количество сыр - бред)


----------



## Imaginary

covar said:


> Нет, не ясно. Как раз подразумевается нарезать ВЕСЬ сыр.
> "нарежь сыр для бутербродов" ~  "нарежь (весь) сыр для бутербродов"
> "нарежь сыра для бутербродов" ~  "нарежь (какое-то количество) сыра для бутербродов" (какое-то количество сыр - бред)


В арсенале того, кого попросили совершить действие, вероятно, имеется человеческий мозг, который, путем логических измышлений в данной ситуации (предметы на столе), наверняка поймет, о чем его просят, выберет соответствующую часть сыра и нарежет ее.
Конечно, "какое-то количество сыр - бред". Все из-за того, что "нарежь сыра для бутербродов" - фраза ленивого говорящего, который опустил слова "некоторое количество". Проблема в том, что все *привыкли* так говорить, опуская лишние слова, заставляя домысливать того, кому задали вопрос (если он не привык).


----------



## covar

Наличие Мозга, способного к построению логических измышлений в области стилистики русского языка в предвкушении закусывания бутербродами с сыром - это чересчур сильное преувеличение человеческих способностей.


----------



## Imaginary

covar said:


> Нет, не ясно. Как раз подразумевается нарезать ВЕСЬ сыр.
> "нарежь сыр для бутербродов" ~  "нарежь (весь) сыр для бутербродов"
> "нарежь сыра для бутербродов" ~  "нарежь (какое-то количество) сыра для бутербродов" (какое-то количество сыр - бред)


В первом предложении нарежь - что? - сыр.
Во втором предложении нарежь - чего? - сыра.   Такой вопрос совершенно неправилен. 
Как я и писал выше, опущены слова "некоторое количество". В таком случае фраза будет иметь вид "нарежь некоторое количество сыра для бутербродов". Задаем вопрос - нарежь - что? - некоторое количество сыра. Все стало на свои места. Проблема в "опускании" слов.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> В арсенале того, кого попросили совершить действие, вероятно, имеется человеческий мозг, который, путем логических измышлений в данной ситуации (предметы на столе), наверняка поймет, о чем его просят, выберет соответствующую часть сыра и нарежет ее.


Логично мыслящий мозг справится даже с фразой "Твоя моя сыр резать бегом марш". Но оно нам надо?



> Конечно, "какое-то количество сыр - бред". Все из-за того, что "нарежь сыра для бутербродов" - фраза ленивого говорящего, который опустил слова "некоторое количество".


Очень верное наблюдение. А наши полные прилагательные - результат лени предков, которые решили для экономии цеплять указательное местоимение прямо к именной форме прилагательного (новый < новъ + и < *novu ji = новый он).
Короче говоря, вы вольны пренебрегать какими-то средствами русского языка, но не стоит отрицать их существование, которое очевидно для многих носителей языка. Партитив - факт русского языка.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Короче говоря, вы вольны пренебрегать какими-то средствами русского языка, но не стоит отрицать их существование, которое очевидно для многих носителей языка. Партитив - факт русского языка.


Факта существования партитива я не отрицал, он лишь утратил свою популярность. 
Вполне возможно, что я пренебрегаю некоторыми средствами языка. Мне нравятся логично-лаконичные фразы, не включающие в себя ничего лишнего, но и не содержащие в себе устоявшиеся нормы, привычные особенности речи, которые при детальном рассмотрении кажутся нелогичными. Разговорная речь существенно отличается от письменной.
Я и не отрицал корректность использования родительного падежа в фразах, подобных "нарезать сыр/сыра". Использование родительного падежа мне кажется довольно необычным во фразе "не изучал языка", поэтому я сначала неправильно счел эту фразу грамматически неверной, скорее всего, потому что предпочитаю винительный падеж родительному в большинстве фраз подобного типа (к примеру, "нарезать немного сыра", но не "нарезать сыра"). Каждый выбирает свой стиль речи. 
Думаю Вы со мной согласитесь, что, строго говоря, во фразе "нарезать сыра" не хватает количественной характеристики сыра (немного, некоторое количество) для абсолютной корректности фразы (нарезать - что?).


----------



## covar

"я не изучал английский язык" - нейтрально-равнодушная литературно-грамотная фраза, простая констатация факта.
"я не изучал английского языка" - русский человек чувствует в таком построении фразы эмоциональную составляющую, возможно, сожаление, а, возможно, глухое раздражение, в зависимости от контекста.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Думаю Вы со мной согласитесь, что, строго говоря, во фразе "нарезать сыра" не хватает количественной характеристики сыра (немного, некоторое количество) для абсолютной корректности фразы (нарезать - что?).


Разумеется, нет. Значение количественной  неопределенности выражено вполне ясно - "логично-лаконично", как вы любите.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Разумеется, нет. Значение количественной  неопределенности выражено вполне ясно - "логично-лаконично", как вы любите.


"Нет" - не согласитесь или на самом деле не хватает характеристики? 
В случае неопределенности, просящий нарезать сыр может получить слишком много или мало нарезанного сыра, что является явно неудовлетворительным результатом для просящего.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> "Нет" - не согласитесь или на самом деле не хватает характеристики?
> В случае неопределенности, просящий нарезать сыр может получить слишком много или мало нарезанного сыра, что является явно неудовлетворительным результатом для просящего.



Нет - не соглашусь.
А результат резни будет удовлетворителен, поскольку просят нарезать неопределенное количество сыра и получают неопределенное количество. Конечно, такая просьба уместна в ситуации взаимопонимания. Если его нет, то на завтрак могут нарезать и голову сыра. Нарежь немного сыра, побольше сыра, 200 г сыра, 5 ломтиков сыра - более определенные в количественном отношении просьбы. Что вам надо, то и просите, все очень просто.


----------



## Sobakus

Imaginary said:


> Во втором предложении нарежь - чего? - сыра.   Такой вопрос совершенно неправилен.



Да где же он неправилен, ради всего святого? Вы в одном сообщении признаёте существование частичного падежа, а в другом же клеймите его неправильным. И с чего вы взяли, что там что-то пропущено перед этим падежом? Ниужели не очевидно, что наречия количества, например _много, мало_, требуют родительный части после себя потому, что они выражают часть, а не родительный части появился в результате опущения этих наречий?


----------



## Imaginary

maroseika said:


> нет - не соглашусь.
> а результат резни будет удовлетворителен, поскольку просят нарезать  неопределенное количество сыра и получают неопределенное количество.  конечно, такая просьба уместна в ситуации взаимопонимания. если его нет,  то на завтрак могут нарезать и голову сыра. нарежь немного сыра,  побольше сыра, 200 г сыра, 5 ломтиков сыра - более определенные в  количественном отношении просьбы. что вам надо, то и просите, все очень  просто.


Я говорил об абсолютной кореектности фразы. взаимопонимание - дополнительное условие, помогающее полностью понять, что требуется. Видите, без всяких дополнительных условий фраза требует дополнительных слов. Это не свидетельствует об абсолютной корректности фразы. 


sobakus said:


> да где же он неправилен, ради всего святого? вы в  одном сообщении признаёте существование частичного падежа, а в другом  же клеймите его неправильным.


Я не отрицаю существование и правильность самого падежа, только вопроса в данной фразе. Человек режет, нарезает - что? - сыр. Неужто вы сочтете правильным вопрос нарезает - что? - сыра? Явно чего-то не хватает, неправда ли?


sobakus said:


> и с чего вы взяли, что там что-то  пропущено перед этим падежом? ниужели не очевидно, что наречия  количества, например _много, мало_, требуют родительный части  после себя потому, что они выражают часть, а не родительный части  появился в результате опущения этих наречий?


Конечно, я считаю, что пропущено, так как немного/некоторое количество/много сыра - это целая конструкция к которой задается вопрос: "нарезает что?" - "некоторое количество сыра" (некоторого количества сыра)
Я и не утверждал, что родительный *появился* в результате опущения наречий. Когда говорят "нарезать сыра", подразумевают его некоторое количество, то есть неопределенное. Эта фраза вошла в привычку. Гораздо проще принять такую фразу, которой научили нас с детства, чем задуматься, откуда она появилась. Говорят "нарезать сыра", чтобы избежать лишних слов "неопределенное количество". Мое глубокое убеждение в том, что, если требуется некоторое количество от целого (пусть даже неопределенное), оно должно быть указано. В фразе "нарезать сыра" оно просто-напросто опущено, ведь в большинстве случаев, просящего поймут и нарежут ему некоторое количество. 
Целое - кусок сыра.
Часть - немного/много/половина/треть/четверть/некоторое количество (куска) сыра.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Я говорил об абсолютной кореектности фразы. взаимопонимание - дополнительное условие, помогающее полностью понять, что требуется. Видите, без всяких дополнительных условий фраза требует дополнительных слов. Это не свидетельствует об абсолютной корректности фразы.


Абсолютно ли "корректна" фраза "Вот козел!"? Ведь она тоже не вполне понятна вне контекста, который может быть сельскохозяйственным, ругательным и еще каким-нибудь. Множество высказываний в любом языке понятно только в контексте.



> Я не отрицаю существование и правильность самого падежа, только вопроса в данной фразе. Человек режет, нарезает - что? - сыр. Неужто вы сочтете правильным вопрос нарезает - что? - сыра? Явно чего-то не хватает, неправда ли?


Интересное наблюдение. Действительно, словосочетание "нарезать сыр",  свободно спрягается по лицам во всех временах, а "нарезать сыра" почему-то плохо работает в настоящем времени. Причина, думаю, в том, что частичный падеж говорит о результате (получить часть от целого), а винительный - о процессе. Результат может быть только в прошлом или будущем, а процесс - в любом времени. Однако, например, в настоящем историческом партитив уже кое-как работает: И вот, помню, сидим мы так хорошо, Вася наливает всем водочки, Маша кладет огурчиков...



> Гораздо проще принять такую фразу, которой научили нас с детства, чем задуматься, откуда она появилась. Говорят "нарезать сыра", чтобы избежать лишних слов "неопределенное количество".


Частичный падеж существовал уже в древнерусском и старославянском. Если что-то когда-то и было опущено (что крайне сомнительно, надо будет уточнить происхождение русского партитива), то срок вполне почтенный, чтобы не задумываться всякий раз, что же именно решили опускать пару тысяч лет назад, а спокойно использовать падеж как он есть.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Enquiring Mind said:


> .... but I don't think it's really possible to say you have finished learning a language, and your knowledge is now complete. So you can certainly say "I'm learning English", but to use a tense (especially perfect tense) which suggests that the learning process is complete (выучить), grates on the ear(s).  ...



That’s interesting, but also surprising. Is it really so, that you never can say “I have learned English”? Can’t you say it even about “attaining a certain level of a foreign language command”? 
Does it concern only non-native speakers (an assumption that a non-native never can learn a language like a native), or the natives too? (Nobody can know everything about a language, even a native).


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> А
> Частичный падеж существовал уже в древнерусском и старославянском. Если что-то когда-то и было опущено (что крайне сомнительно, надо будет уточнить происхождение русского партитива), то срок вполне почтенный, чтобы не задумываться всякий раз, что же именно решили опускать пару тысяч лет назад, а спокойно использовать падеж как он есть.


Каждый раз, конечно, задумываться не надо. Интересно иногда бывает поразмышлять о фразах, которые давно вошли в привычку. Некоторые разговорные фразы кажутся всем понятными, хотя они могут быть неполными или нелогичными.


----------



## covar

Все тут слегка свихнулись на правилах. Первичное - язык, вторичное - правила, придуманные учеными-филологам, в рамки которых эти же ученые-филологи пытаются втиснуть такое сложное явление как русский язык. Иногда получается, а иногда и не очень.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Все тут слегка свихнулись на правилах. Первичное - язык, вторичное - правила, придуманные учеными-филологам, в рамки которых эти же ученые-филологи пытаются втиснуть такое сложное явление как русский язык. Иногда получается, а иногда и не очень.



Это то же самое, что сказать, будто физики придумали закон тяготения и втискивают в его рамки такое сложное явление, как природа. И физики, и филологи всего лишь обобщают наблюдаемые факты в форме правил или законов. Язык закономерен, иначе его было бы невозможно выучить. Закономерность означает существование некоторых общепринятых правил, неважно, осознают их носители языка в качестве таковых или нет; по этим правилам им удается спрягать, склонять и сочетать в предложения даже впервые услышанные слова.
Частичный падеж не придуман филологами, он ощущается и правильно применяется многими носителями русского языка вне зависимости от их грамотности, хотя несомненно, что постепенно он отмирает. Возможно, одна из причин отмирания состоит в абсолютизации школьных знаний большинством людей. Поскольку в школе им сообщили только о шести падежах, то в дальнейшем они и стремятся вогнать язык именно в эту шестипадежную систему. А пока им этого не сообщали, то есть до эпохи всеобщего среднего образования, люди свободно пользовались всем арсеналом падежной системы русского языка, применяясь только к обстоятельствам речи. Но это, конечно, ни на чем не основанное ненаучное умозрение.


----------



## covar

"- Плюнь! Пойдем водк*и* выпьем! " (А.П.Чехов. Дочь Альбиона)

Не читают-с, батенька , нынешние-то ничего-с!


----------

